# Arnault uomo più ricco del mondo.



## Toby rosso nero (21 Gennaio 2020)

Forbes aggiorna la classifica degli uomini più ricchi al mondo, e Bernard Arnault ha raggiunto il primo posto.

Con un patrimonio da 117 miliardi di dollar, è in questo momento l’uomo più ricco al mondo, superando Jeff Bezos (115,6 mld di $) e Bill Gates (110 mld di $). 

Il gruppo LVMH è stato più volte accostato al Milan in una possibile cessione, sebbene la notizia sia stata smentita ufficialmente.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forbes aggiorna la classifica degli uomini più ricchi al mondo, e Bernard Arnault ha raggiunto il primo posto.
> 
> Con un patrimonio da 117 miliardi di dollar, è in questo momento l’uomo più ricco al mondo, superando Jeff Bezos (115,6 mld di $) e Bill Gates (110 mld di $).
> 
> Il gruppo LVMH è stato più volte accostato al Milan in una possibile cessione, sebbene la notizia sia stata smentita ufficialmente.



forza zio Bernard ti chiediamo solo 1 miliardino


----------



## admin (21 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forbes aggiorna la classifica degli uomini più ricchi al mondo, e Bernard Arnault ha raggiunto il primo posto.
> 
> Con un patrimonio da 117 miliardi di dollar, è in questo momento l’uomo più ricco al mondo, superando Jeff Bezos (115,6 mld di $) e Bill Gates (110 mld di $).
> 
> Il gruppo LVMH è stato più volte accostato al Milan in una possibile cessione, sebbene la notizia sia stata smentita ufficialmente.



Vendete, maledetti!


----------



## iceman. (21 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forbes aggiorna la classifica degli uomini più ricchi al mondo, e Bernard Arnault ha raggiunto il primo posto.
> 
> Con un patrimonio da 117 miliardi di dollar, è in questo momento l’uomo più ricco al mondo, superando Jeff Bezos (115,6 mld di $) e Bill Gates (110 mld di $).
> 
> Il gruppo LVMH è stato più volte accostato al Milan in una possibile cessione, sebbene la notizia sia stata smentita ufficialmente.



Sarebbe l'apoteosi, ma si tratta di noi, quindi non accadrà mai.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Gennaio 2020)

ci comprerà la cordata fatta da Renzo Rosso,Galliani,Briatore e Raiola al massimo...con Advisor la Ronzulli


----------



## gabri65 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Se questo è l'uomo più ricco del mondo, allora può fare quello che vuole. Se ci vuole comprare, allora non sarà un problema, miliardo più o miliardo meno.

Il punto è che è necessario verificare se questo è milanista o no. Poco probabile, ma tutto può essere.

Quello che voglio dire è che non ci saranno interessi commerciali, o altre castronerie di mezzo. Quando hai soldi a questo livello, allora te ne freghi degli interessi e i negozietti di moda a Milano, per i quali avrà già sufficiente penetrazione di mercato e pubblicità. Lo fai perché ti vuoi levare una soddisfazione.

Quindi, secondo me, se volete veramente sapere se questo ci compra o no, è sufficiente sapere quale è la sua fede calcistica.


----------



## Raryof (21 Gennaio 2020)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sarebbe l'apoteosi, ma si tratta di noi, quindi non accadrà mai.



"Arnault compra il Milan per 1 mlrd e 200 mln"

5 anni dopo

"Arnault esce dalla top 10"


----------



## Zanc9 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Sgancia sti spiccioli e facci felice!!


----------



## kipstar (21 Gennaio 2020)

c'è sempre il FFP cmq......


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forbes aggiorna la classifica degli uomini più ricchi al mondo, e Bernard Arnault ha raggiunto il primo posto.
> 
> Con un patrimonio da 117 miliardi di dollar, è in questo momento l’uomo più ricco al mondo, superando Jeff Bezos (115,6 mld di $) e Bill Gates (110 mld di $).
> 
> Il gruppo LVMH è stato più volte accostato al Milan in una possibile cessione, sebbene la notizia sia stata smentita ufficialmente.



Dai Bernard, ti prego. Libera nos a Shylock.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Non avremo mai sta fortuna..


----------



## Zenos (21 Gennaio 2020)

Ancora con sta storia...poi ci rimanete male.


----------



## Giangy (21 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forbes aggiorna la classifica degli uomini più ricchi al mondo, e Bernard Arnault ha raggiunto il primo posto.
> 
> Con un patrimonio da 117 miliardi di dollar, è in questo momento l’uomo più ricco al mondo, superando Jeff Bezos (115,6 mld di $) e Bill Gates (110 mld di $).
> 
> Il gruppo LVMH è stato più volte accostato al Milan in una possibile cessione, sebbene la notizia sia stata smentita ufficialmente.



Magari, Arnault come proprietario del Milan! Sarebbe una manna dal cielo. Ma per ora, non voglio illudermi.


----------



## sacchino (21 Gennaio 2020)

Per ora abbiamo Billy Elliott


----------



## nybreath (21 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia...poi ci rimanete male.



infatti ci si puo solo rimanere male, non ci sta niente per ora, purtroppo la maggior parte lo sanno ma vogliono/vogliamo crederci comunque


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Io lo continuo a scrivere.Chissà se un giorno qualcuno qui dentro si desterà dal suo sonno e tornerà nella vita reale.
C'è il Fpf sia se ti chiami Arnault,Bezos,Gates,Slim,Al Khelaifi,.Mansour,Jack Ma,Zuckerberg,Usmanov ecc ecc


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Io lo continuo a scrivere.Chissà se un giorno qualcuno qui dentro si desterà dal suo sonno e tornerà nella vita reale.
> C'è il Fpf sia se ti chiami Arnault,Bezos,Gates,Slim,Al Khelaifi,.Mansour,Jack Ma,Zuckerberg,Usmanov ecc ecc



Il che non significa che essere in mano a Preziosi o a Bezos sia la stessa cosa. Giusto per dire http://www.milanworld.net/come-suning-ha-pompato-linter-vt84981-5.html

Superlollo avrebbe dovuto risparmiarsi la fatica di aprire quel topic, tanto sono sempre gli stessi discorsi che vengono fatti, quando la verità è che se l’Inda fosse andata in mano a Zio Yongo nel 2016 e noi fossimo andati in mano a Suning (che tentò di comprare prima noi, come già detto e ridetto, e scapparono per la controproposta di Berlusconi, non per una maggiore appetibilità dei nati dopo) ora saremmo a parti invertite. 

Poi credete pure che andremmo in giro con K-Essien, Castillejo e Kjaer pure con Jeff Bezos o Arnault se vi fa stare meglio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Gennaio 2020)

“C’è il effepieffe, kosa kredete che kambi con arnó!!!!!!!”


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> “C’è il effepieffe, kosa kredete che kambi con arnó!!!!!!!”



Ma si, siamo noi che non abbiamo capito che nell’era dell’FPF conta solo avere dei buoni manager e delle calcolatrici funzionanti, dopodiché puoi essere in mano a Luca Campedelli o ad Arnault che è la stessa cosa.

Dobbiamo aggiornarci.


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Il che non significa che essere in mano a Preziosi o a Bezos sia la stessa cosa. Giusto per dire http://www.milanworld.net/come-suning-ha-pompato-linter-vt84981-5.html
> 
> Superlollo avrebbe dovuto risparmiarsi la fatica di aprire quel topic, tanto sono sempre gli stessi discorsi che vengono fatti, quando la verità è che se l’Inda fosse andata in mano a Zio Yongo nel 2016 e noi fossimo andati in mano a Suning (che tentò di comprare prima noi, come già detto e ridetto, e scapparono per la controproposta di Berlusconi, non per una maggiore appetibilità dei nati dopo) ora saremmo a parti invertite.
> 
> Poi credete pure che andremmo in giro con K-Essien, Castillejo e Kjaer pure con Jeff Bezos o Arnault se vi fa stare meglio.


Ricordo quando si faceva dell'ironia sulla famiglia Zhang con"la potenza di Suning".Chissà se tu allora gli lodavi o li prendevi da esempio come adesso..
Il Milan ha una sola strada percorribile se vuole uscire da questa melma:È quella dei contenimento dei costi in primis e poi lavorare per aumentare le entrate(e di conseguenza potersi permettere giocatori con stipendi importanti).
Un'azienda in difficoltà rimane tale se non ci si muove in questa direzione indipendentemente da chi prende il timone.
Con Arnault e gli altri 50"best rich in the world" non arriva il giorno dopo il giocatore con lo stipendio da premier.
Suning prima di Lukaku andava in giro ad elemosinare prestiti perchè era sotto la morsa della Uefa.
Se non ti piace Elliott nulla da obiettare in tal senso,però riportiamo le cose per come sono accadute realmente


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Ricordo quando si faceva dell'ironia sulla famiglia Zhang con"la potenza di Suning".Chissà se tu allora gli lodavi o li prendevi da esempio come adesso..
> Il Milan ha una sola strada percorribile se vuole uscire da questa melma:È quella dei contenimento dei costi in primis e poi lavorare per aumentare le entrate(e di conseguenza potersi permettere giocatori con stipendi importanti).
> Un'azienda in difficoltà rimane tale se non ci si muove in questa direzione indipendentemente da chi prende il timone.
> Con Arnault e gli altri 50"best rich in the world" non arriva il giorno dopo il giocatore con lo stipendio da premier.
> ...



Scrivi che “Suning prima di Lukaku andava in giro ad elemosinare prestiti perchè era sotto la morsa della Uefa“ come se Suning si limitasse solo a quello. 

Suning non si limitava solo a quello, tanto è vero che nel Settembre del 2017 c’è un articolo di calcioefinanza dove viene spiegato come il bilancio dell’Inda fosse aumentato del 33%, di UN TERZO, in un solo anno dall’arrivo di Suning. E quella Inter erano sei anni che non rientrava in CL ed era reduce da un settimo posto in campionato. 

Quindi Suning stava ponendo le basi per la crescita. Tagliando costi e basta, senza immettere risorse fresche in un modo o nell’altro, ti ridimensioni, non cresci certamente. Anche perché i conti sono incomprimibili oltre un certo limite, a meno di non cedere in competitività.


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Scrivi che “Suning prima di Lukaku andava in giro ad elemosinare prestiti perchè era sotto la morsa della Uefa“ come se Suning si limitasse solo a quello.
> 
> Suning non si limitava solo a quello, tanto è vero che nel Settembre del 2017 c’è un articolo di calcioefinanza dove viene spiegato come il bilancio dell’Inda fosse aumentato del 33%, di UN TERZO, in un solo anno dall’arrivo di Suning. E quella Inter erano sei anni che non rientrava in CL ed era reduce da un settimo posto in campionato.
> 
> Quindi Suning stava ponendo le basi per la crescita. Tagliando costi e basta, senza immettere risorse fresche in un modo o nell’altro, ti ridimensioni, non cresci certamente. Anche perché i conti sono incomprimibili oltre un certo limite, a meno di non cedere in competitività.



È una leggenda metropolitana quella che vuole Elliott tirchio o che non immetta risorse fresche.
105 mln sul mercato,ricordiamocelo:Buttati via se vuoi,ma questa è un'altra storia.
Facciamo qualche passo indietro?Torniamo un istante al salvataggio di Elliott dopo il forfait del sig.Li e tutta la lotta con la Uefa e successivi ricorsi.
Secondo te,l'abbiamo spuntata senza pagare prezzo?
Tu credi che alla luce di ciò che è successo al tempo e vedendo i nostri bilanci,la Uefa ci farà fare quello che vogliamo(sponsor fittizi e magheggi vari?).
Noi siamo stati squalificati dalle coppe per poter vederci abbonato un triennio fatto di conti in rosso:E chissà cos'altro ancora la Uefa ci ha chiesto che non sappiamo dato che nessuno era presente nella stanza dei bottoni.
Ricordatelo,perchè Elliott non ha piacere a perdere soldi.
A volte la soluzione è molto più semplice di come sembra:Elliott ha le mani legate molto di più di come si pensa


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> È una leggenda metropolitana quella che vuole Elliott tirchio o che non immetta risorse fresche.
> 105 mln sul mercato,ricordiamocelo:Buttati via se vuoi,ma questa è un'altra storia.
> Facciamo qualche passo indietro?Torniamo un istante al salvataggio di Elliott dopo il forfait del sig.Li e tutta la lotta con la Uefa e successivi ricorsi.
> Secondo te,l'abbiamo spuntata senza pagare prezzo?
> ...



No guarda ti fermo subito perché qui non si parla di sponsors farlocchi: la UEFA permette alle proprietà di immettere tramite sponsor interni denaro fresco fino al 30% (o 33, non ricordo) del fatturato. Non c’è bisogno nemmeno di fare magheggi, la UEFA lo permette. 

Quindi Idiott non ha le mani legate, o forse le ha ma non dalla UEFA, ma dal fatto che i soldi che gestisce non sono suoi e quindi non può usarli per sponsorizzare il Milan e aiutarlo a permettersi giocatori più forti, questo sì, ma sia che non possa per questo motivo, sia che non voglia, per noi è una palla al piede.


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No guarda ti fermo subito perché qui non si parla di sponsors farlocchi: la UEFA permette alle proprietà di immettere tramite sponsor interni denaro fresco fino al 30% (o 33, non ricordo) del fatturato. Non c’è bisogno nemmeno di fare magheggi, la UEFA lo permette.
> 
> Quindi Idiott non ha le mani legate, o forse le ha ma non dalla UEFA, ma dal fatto che i soldi che gestisce non sono suoi e quindi non può usarli per sponsorizzare il Milan e aiutarlo a permettersi giocatori più forti, questo sì, ma sia che non possa per questo motivo, sia che non voglia, per noi è una palla al piede.



Verissimo quello che hai detto sulla Uefa.Il punto è che non riguarda noi nell'immediato visto che non è ancora chiaro se sarà settlement o altre soluzioni a metà.
Un vero verdetto visto anche tutto il pregresso,deve ancora arrivare per noi.
I fatti parleranno per noi come sempre è stato.
Non ci resta che aspettare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Verissimo quello che hai detto sulla Uefa.Il punto è che non riguarda noi nell'immediato visto che non è ancora chiaro se sarà settlement o altre soluzioni a metà.
> Un vero verdetto visto anche tutto il pregresso,deve ancora arrivare per noi.
> I fatti parleranno per noi come sempre è stato.
> Non ci resta che aspettare



Aspetta, non colgo il nesso: settlement o no, la proprietà può assolutamente, se vuole, immettere denaro fresco fino all’equivalente del 30% del fatturato in sponsor interni, non è che la UEFA possa impedire ad una proprietà di fare ciò, anche perché sarebbe assurdo. Che fai, ai club in difficoltà finanziarie vai a togliere il supporto della proprietà che concedi a quelli non in difficoltà? Cos’è, la fattoria degli animali di Orwell?

Intendiamoci, che con Idiott il Milan non conti un quarzo è assodato, ma questo non significa che la UEFA potrebbe impedirgli di supportare il club nel modo succitato.


No, il problema è che Idiott non vuole o non può fare nemmeno ciò che la UEFA gli permetterebbe di fare. Ed è un problema serio per noi, perché ci manca proprio la “potenza di fuoco” necessaria per tornare dove dobbiamo, così.

Con Idiott il Milan è come un vecchio che cerca di trombare.


----------



## Marcex7 (21 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aspetta, non colgo il nesso: settlement o no, la proprietà può assolutamente, se vuole, immettere denaro fresco fino all’equivalente del 30% del fatturato in sponsor interni, non è che la UEFA possa impedire ad una proprietà di fare ciò, anche perché sarebbe assurdo. Che fai, ai club in difficoltà finanziarie vai a togliere il supporto della proprietà che concedi a quelli non in difficoltà? Cos’è, la fattoria degli animali di Orwell?
> 
> Intendiamoci, che con Idiott il Milan non conti un quarzo è assodato, ma questo non significa che la UEFA potrebbe impedirgli di supportare il club nel modo succitato.
> 
> ...



Il passaggio da Adidas a Puma dovrebbe farti già capire qualcosa.
Il vuoto cosmico a livello di sponsorizzazioni della gestione Li dovrebbe farti capire qualcosa.
Gli sponsor vanno a braccetto con la visibilità.
Quando i primi cantieri apriranno in quel di San Siro,ringrazierai Elliott e penserai che alla fine siamo stati fortunati ad averli


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> Il passaggio da Adidas a Puma dovrebbe farti già capire qualcosa.
> Il vuoto cosmico a livello di sponsorizzazioni della gestione Li dovrebbe farti capire qualcosa.
> Gli sponsor vanno a braccetto con la visibilità.
> Quando i primi cantieri apriranno in quel di San Siro,ringrazierai Elliott e penserai che alla fine siamo stati fortunati ad averli



Si ma qua stai facendo confusione: la visibilità serve per attirare sponsorizza esterni, non per le sponsorizzazioni che potrebbe mettere la proprietà stessa. Mica aveva visibilità la piccola Inda quando venne rilevata da Suning. Le proprietà possono mettere sponsors INTERNI fino al 30% di tasca propria.

Per quanto concerne lo stadio, io sono uno dei principali sostenitori dello stadio, basta che non vengano aperti i cantieri nel 2026. Perché per allora il Milan sarà come il Toro, i ventenni di allora non si ricorderanno manco l’ultimo scudetto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Marcex7 ha scritto:


> È una leggenda metropolitana quella che vuole Elliott tirchio o che non immetta risorse fresche.
> 105 mln sul mercato,ricordiamocelo:Buttati via se vuoi,ma questa è un'altra storia.
> Facciamo qualche passo indietro?Torniamo un istante al salvataggio di Elliott dopo il forfait del sig.Li e tutta la lotta con la Uefa e successivi ricorsi.
> Secondo te,l'abbiamo spuntata senza pagare prezzo?
> ...





A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No guarda ti fermo subito perché qui non si parla di sponsors farlocchi: la UEFA permette alle proprietà di immettere tramite sponsor interni denaro fresco fino al 30% (o 33, non ricordo) del fatturato. Non c’è bisogno nemmeno di fare magheggi, la UEFA lo permette.
> 
> Quindi Idiott non ha le mani legate, o forse le ha ma non dalla UEFA, ma dal fatto che i soldi che gestisce non sono suoi e quindi non può usarli per sponsorizzare il Milan e aiutarlo a permettersi giocatori più forti, questo sì, ma sia che non possa per questo motivo, sia che non voglia, per noi è una palla al piede.



Entrambi avete delle ragioni.

Da un lato una cosa importante che puó fare la proprietá (e Elliott lo ha giá fatto) e azzerare i debiti per ridurre i costi per interessi. Grazie ai pagamenti di Elliott il Milan riparmia circa 10 milioni l’anno per interesse. Ma, come dice A.C. Milan, esiste la possibilitá di “pompare” soldi tramite sponsorizzazioni “gonfiate”. Le regole UEFA, se non erro, parlano piú di “corrispondenza al valore di mercato” con un tetto comunque invalicabile del 30%. 

In realtá un punto di riferimento era l’accordo jeep-juve da 17 milioni. In base a questo una sponsorizzazione da 20-25 milioni (al posto di quella del main sponsor attuale da 15) sarebbe stata difendibile, permettendo di inserire in societá altri 10 milioni l’anno.

Ma il nuovo accordo jeep-Juve da 42 milioni sposta l’asticella del “giusto valore di mercato” un pó piú in la. Non sarebbe indifendibile, l’hanno prossimo, un main sponsor da 35-40 milioni che equivalgono a 20-25 milioni l’anno “extra” a bilancio che sommati ai 10 derivanti dai risparmi finanziari, sarebbero un bel boost.

Rinunciare a questa leva, come dice A.C. Milan, significa rallentare enormemente le leve di crescita su cui agire.

Resta di base che se non tagliamo drasticamente gli sprechi e i costi ingiustificati, non torneremo neanche con i +20-25 che potrebbero essere iniettati.


----------



## overlord (22 Gennaio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forbes aggiorna la classifica degli uomini più ricchi al mondo, e Bernard Arnault ha raggiunto il primo posto.
> 
> Con un patrimonio da 117 miliardi di dollar, è in questo momento l’uomo più ricco al mondo, superando Jeff Bezos (115,6 mld di $) e Bill Gates (110 mld di $).
> 
> Il gruppo LVMH è stato più volte accostato al Milan in una possibile cessione, sebbene la notizia sia stata smentita ufficialmente.



Dai Zio Arnaldo facci sta opera di beneficenza......


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> No guarda ti fermo subito perché qui non si parla di sponsors farlocchi: la UEFA permette alle proprietà di immettere tramite sponsor interni denaro fresco fino al 30% (o 33, non ricordo) del fatturato. Non c’è bisogno nemmeno di fare magheggi, la UEFA lo permette.
> 
> Quindi Idiott non ha le mani legate, o forse le ha ma non dalla UEFA, ma dal fatto che i soldi che gestisce non sono suoi e quindi non può usarli per sponsorizzare il Milan e aiutarlo a permettersi giocatori più forti, questo sì, ma sia che non possa per questo motivo, sia che non voglia, per noi è una palla al piede.



Però ragazzi non confondiamo strategia di penetrazione commerciale di Suning in occidente (motivo per cui ha comprato l'Inda) che ovviamente ben si sposano con sponsorizzazioni alla squadra, con Elliott che essendo un fondo di investimento cosa dovrebbe pubblicizzare?
Comunque il 30% del fatturato sarebbero un apporto di massimo 70 milioni, ad oggi gli aumenti di capitale per salvare il Milan sono stati molto di più


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però ragazzi non confondiamo strategia di penetrazione commerciale di Suning in occidente (motivo per cui ha comprato l'Inda) che ovviamente ben si sposano con sponsorizzazioni alla squadra, con Elliott che essendo un fondo di investimento cosa dovrebbe pubblicizzare?
> Comunque il 30% del fatturato sarebbero un apporto di massimo 70 milioni, ad oggi gli aumenti di capitale per salvare il Milan sono stati molto di più



Ma non è sufficiente se poi non li metti anche per rinforzare la squadra. Con la strategia di Idiott sopravvivi, non competi. E c’é poco da aggiungere, non mette nemmeno i soldi permessi dalla UEFA, altroché balle.

Potrebbe metterli secondo la UEFA, senza aggravsre ls posizione del Milan e aiutandolo a potersi permettere gente più forte? Si. Li mette? No.

E quando scrivi “ ragazzi non confondiamo strategia di penetrazione commerciale di Suning in occidente (motivo per cui ha comprato l'Inda) che ovviamente ben si sposano con sponsorizzazioni alla squadra, con Elliott che essendo un fondo di investimento cosa dovrebbe pubblicizzare?” io non ti do torto per principio, ma questa è una delle ragioni per le quali osteggio da sempre Idiott: i nostri interessi non coincidono.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Entrambi avete delle ragioni.
> 
> Da un lato una cosa importante che puó fare la proprietá (e Elliott lo ha giá fatto) e azzerare i debiti per ridurre i costi per interessi. Grazie ai pagamenti di Elliott il Milan riparmia circa 10 milioni l’anno per interesse. Ma, come dice A.C. Milan, esiste la possibilitá di “pompare” soldi tramite sponsorizzazioni “gonfiate”. Le regole UEFA, se non erro, parlano piú di “corrispondenza al valore di mercato” con un tetto comunque invalicabile del 30%.
> 
> ...



Che poi in realtà i soldi iniettati potrebbero essere anche di più. Con ricavi attorno ai 200 milioni di euro Idiott potrebbe iniettare oltre 60 milioni di euro l’annui in toto, di tasca sua, per rinforzare il club. Il 30%. Come fece Suning appena arrivato all’Inda, per dire. E infatti l’Inda passò da 240 milioni di ricavi nel 2016 a 320 nel 2017: senza Champions, peraltro, visto che ci torneranno solo l’anno dopo.

Il motivo per il quale non lo faccia non è di mio interesse, so che potrebbe farlo e che c’è appunto il limite del 30%, che nel caso del Milan corrisponderebbe ad una bella cifra. Il fatto che non lo faccia è ciò che conta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma non è sufficiente se poi non li metti anche per rinforzare la squadra. Con la strategia di Idiott sopravvivi, non competi. E c’é poco da aggiungere, non mette nemmeno i soldi permessi dalla UEFA, altroché balle.
> 
> Potrebbe metterli secondo la UEFA, senza aggravsre ls posizione del Milan e aiutandolo a potersi permettere gente più forte? Si. Li mette? No.
> 
> E quando scrivi “ ragazzi non confondiamo strategia di penetrazione commerciale di Suning in occidente (motivo per cui ha comprato l'Inda) che ovviamente ben si sposano con sponsorizzazioni alla squadra, con Elliott che essendo un fondo di investimento cosa dovrebbe pubblicizzare?” io non ti do torto per principio, ma questa è una delle ragioni per le quali osteggio da sempre Idiott: i nostri interessi non coincidono.



Ok..ma ricordiamoci sempre che per ora i proprietari sono loro..e fino a che qualcuno non rileva il Milan dobbiamo anche accettare che questo è ciò che passano..non sono obbligati a mettere 200 milioni l'anno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ok..ma ricordiamoci sempre che per ora i proprietari sono loro..e fino a che qualcuno non rileva il Milan dobbiamo anche accettare che questo è ciò che passano..non sono obbligati a mettere 200 milioni l'anno



Che non siano obbligati nessuno lo mette in dubbio. Ma infatti i miei problemi con gli Idiott derivano proprio da questo, cioè che siamo nelle mani di gente alla quale del Milan non frega un quarzo e, cosa molto più grave (visto che dubito che Zhang avesse il poster di Rummenigge in cameretta), i cui interessi non coincidono con quelli sportivi del Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Che non siano obbligati nessuno lo mette in dubbio. Ma infatti i miei problemi con gli Idiott derivano proprio da questo, cioè che siamo nelle mani di gente alla quale del Milan non frega un quarzo e, cosa molto più grave (visto che dubito che Zhang avesse il poster di Rummenigge in cameretta), i cui interessi non coincidono con quelli sportivi del Milan.



Infatti è per questo che è lecito sperare in una cessione a chi vuole vincere, solo così si tornerà a respirare l'aria che meritiamo..

Per adesso infatti io mi accontenterei di un Milan gestito come merita, da Top Club mondiale e che si rimette in carrozza..

Non possiamo andare avanti ancora a finire dietro a delle provinciali ogni anno


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti è per questo che è lecito sperare in una cessione a chi vuole vincere, solo così si tornerà a respirare l'aria che meritiamo..
> 
> Per adesso infatti io mi accontenterei di un Milan gestito come merita, da Top Club mondiale e che si rimette in carrozza..
> 
> Non possiamo andare avanti ancora a finire dietro a delle provinciali ogni anno



Concordo su tutta la linea, ma perché venga gestito da top club mondiale che si rimette in carrozza purtroppo serve gente di un certo tipo, che tenga alle sorti sportive del club. Non se ne esce.


Io capii cosa ci sarebbe aspettato con questa proprietà quando in Estate presero Forrest Giamp, allenatore da Sampdoria, da Torino, non di più (e il suo curriculum, con massimo un nono posto in carriera, lo dimostrava). Quella fu la cartina di tornasole.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto la linea, ma perché venga gestito da top club mondiale che si rimette in carrozza purtroppo serve gente di un certo tipo, che tenga alle sorti sportive del club. Non se ne esce.
> 
> 
> Io capii cosa ci sarebbe aspettato con questa proprietà quando in Estate presero Forrest Giamp, allenatore da Sampdoria, da Torino, non di più (e il suo curriculum, con massimo un nono posto in carriera, lo dimostrava). Quella fu la cartina di tornasole.



Il nome di Giampollo però era stato scelto dal nostro Direttore Tecnico..non penso in Singer sappiano chi fosse..e nemmeno Gazidis..
Alla fine se non puoi prendere un profilo Top ci sta anche la scommessa eh..solo che la scommessa può essere vincente come fu Allegri e perdente come in questo caso..ma non è un errore a priori..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il nome di Giampollo però era stato scelto dal nostro Direttore Tecnico..non penso in Singer sappiano chi fosse..e nemmeno Gazidis..
> Alla fine se non puoi prendere un profilo Top ci sta anche la scommessa eh..solo che la scommessa può essere vincente come fu Allegri e perdente come in questo caso..ma non è un errore a priori..



Max però aveva vinto la panchina d’oro, era diverso.

Una scommessa che avrebbe potuto essere vincente o perdente sarebbe stata quel gobbo di Gasperini, con Forrest Giamp eravamo doomed from the start. Anche perché aveva dei limiti mentali spaventosi, già rintracciabili nella sua esperienza a Brescia.

Poi per carità, quella è stata una scelta sbagliata del Capitano, ma col budget messo a disposizione da Idiott era quella la fascia di allenatori che potevamo permetterci, credo che anche Gasperini fosse fuori portata.

Non a caso scenario che poi si è ripetuto ad Ottobre, con la pantomima Spalletti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Max però aveva vinto la panchina d’oro, era diverso.
> 
> Una scommessa che avrebbe potuto essere vincente o perdente sarebbe stata quel gobbo di Gasperini, con Forrest Giamp eravamo doomed from the start. Anche perché aveva dei limiti mentali spaventosi, già rintracciabili nella sua esperienza a Brescia.
> 
> ...



Gp era incensato da tutti..compreso Sacchi eh...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (22 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Gp era incensato da tutti..compreso Sacchi eh...



Era incensato dalla stampa di regime che godeva enormemente pensando alle tranvate che avremmo preso, per quello davano così risalto alle sparate di Sacchi (che non è più lucido come un tempo, l’ho incontrato questa Estate al Caminetto a Milano Marittima e ci ho parlato, decisamente non è più molto lucido).


----------

